# Thank you Canon



## iaind (Jul 13, 2016)

Just had my 5d3 and 100-400 mk1 serviced by Canon Elstree (CPS)

Focus screen and Zoom tightening ring replaced as part of service.

Usual 72 hr turnaround despite it being Wimbledon fortnight and Euro 2016.

Thank you for great service


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 14, 2016)

The beauty about this is really how unsurprising this is. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pwp (Jul 14, 2016)

This morning I got my CPS renewal. Twenty years of exemplary CPS high standards of service and clear communications make this modest annual spend a no-brainer. 

CPS was the sole reason I switched from Nikon late last century.

-pw


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 14, 2016)

Hear, hear! I fully agree. Am so very impressed with CPS, amazing service and some great deals at times too.


----------



## RGF (Aug 8, 2016)

CPS is great. And there is an office 45 minutes from my house.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 8, 2016)

+1

And even in Europe, where CPS doesn't charge you any fee (but comprises not so much service), you (at least I) get your camera serviced (recalibration of sensor and full cleaning) in less than one week incl. standard sender time in both directions.

Great service. Thank you.


----------

